# Schutzhund club in Toronto area?



## VomBlack

I'm looking at the option of potentially moving back to Canada, more specifically somewhere in the Toronto area. While I'm looking at apartments and all that stuff I figure a big bonus would be if they also had some good clubs around that area. 

So anyone near Toronto know of or can recommend any clubs?


----------



## ShenzisMom

http://www.gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/ontario.aspx

I have visited Saugeen, found them VERY Friendly, and was planning on visiting again and perhaps putting Shenzi into it if the TD would accept her. Unfortunatly I've been having some health issues and landed myself in hospital. I'm better now, and fully intend to visit them in the new year and hopefully pick up where I left off.


----------



## Jax's Mom

There are lots of "Toronto" schutzhund clubs but none of them are actually _in_ Toronto hehe.
Most are north or northeast of Toronto. 
It would be great if they had one in the west end... If anyone wants to start something up, please let me know!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Saugeen's is great!

Everyone is super friendly and welcoming, I train with a few members as well as some "retired" helpers.

We are not yet associated with GSSCC but we train just outside of Hamilton and sometimes right in KW.

If you are close, I would head out to Saugeen's and see if they are accepting new members. If not, talk to Pando, he is super knowledgable and will direct you to a nearby club or experienced members to guide you.


----------



## Faroh

check out :: GEMINIK9 OBEDIENCE ::
chris rollox is a very kind and knowledgeable guy, and an amazing trainer. the club is in Toronto.
Here are some videos of training -


----------

